# 82 vw Quantum coupe



## roush_racer22 (Dec 22, 2009)

i have a near mint 82 vw Quantum coupe are these a rare car i have been told they are it is the 1.7 fuel injected 5speed coupe what would is it worth anybody know e-mail be [email protected] any and all help is very appreciated


----------



## Midnight Flyer (Dec 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Turtles have surprisingly bad articulation for an offroad vehicle.


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 82 vw Quantum coupe (roush_racer22)*

I will trade you my VR6 Jetta for it. It has the sought after WI stage 2 sodium chloride oxidation weight reduction system. 


_Modified by patrikman at 10:25 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yes, they are rare because all of them have rusted out and are dead. The real gems are the ones with Syncro (VW's name for quattro at the time)
here's a rallycross vid I shot onboard a Quantum
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE9Ds9rV5_k


_Modified by Das Borgen at 11:29 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## roush_racer22 (Dec 22, 2009)

mine is running and rust free beside a small ding on door size of a penny where paint got scraped and it rained on it what is something like that worth i dont no where to find any of this stuff out


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

$1500-$3500 depending on condition and originality.


----------



## roush_racer22 (Dec 22, 2009)

its all orig and mint no rust besides a surfus spot size of a penny where paint was chipped has what looks to be factory brake lines still


----------



## roush_racer22 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: (roush_racer22)*

thanks for the info guys


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The hatchback specific Quantum parts have been NLS/obsolete for many years, so take car of it!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_The hatchback specific Quantum parts have been NLS/obsolete for many years, so take car of it!

x3000!


----------



## roush_racer22 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: 82 vw Quantum coupe (roush_racer22)*

i have a couple pics of it but i dont no how to post them


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *roush_racer22* »_i have a couple pics of it but i dont no how to post them


Help button






















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...cture


----------



## roush_racer22 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: 82 vw Quantum coupe (roush_racer22)*


----------



## roush_racer22 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: 82 vw Quantum coupe (roush_racer22)*


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

DAMN CLEAN SON!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

That ride is hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roush_racer22 (Dec 22, 2009)

i think i am gonna put her up for sale on e-bay soon but that's in damn good shape for having high miles on it now ain't it


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

nice car, I have 3 coupe's







(82, 83, 84)
can help you iof you want some info


----------



## roush_racer22 (Dec 22, 2009)

i really don't no what i should sell it for its in very nice shape


----------



## roush_racer22 (Dec 22, 2009)

1982 vw Quantum 2dr coupe fuel injected 5 speed 1.7 car is from Arizona car is almost mint no rust has a spot on door where paint chipped paint is sun faded interior is almost mint beside ware on drivers seat all orig factory tint would be willing to sell for 2,000

_Modified by roush_racer22 at 7:19 AM 2-3-2010_


_Modified by roush_racer22 at 5:34 AM 2-27-2010_


----------

